# Phrag Fritz Schomburg Sulking



## Dublinerr (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello,

New member here!

I was hoping that someone might be able to help me with my Phrag Fritz Schomburg. I purchased this plant a few months ago, it came in good shape, with a flower spike that continued to develop for a while, but blasted just before blooming.

I then repotted this plant into my usual mix of medium Orchiata, with a top layer of moss. The plant seems to have an incredibly well-developed root system. It has since put out a new growth, but the main fan appears to be sulking. Can someone help me out as to why this may be happening? 

This plant is receiving the same treatment as my seven or so other phragmipediums, which are doing reasonably well. I would tend to exclude the possibility that it may not be receiving enough moisture, because it has a great root system and constantly sits in a bit of water. 

The bark it is currently potted in is substantially more airy than its previous medium, which was soil-like when I repotted it. Could it be that it is not enjoying the increased aeration? 

Alternatively, could it be that old fans do not survive long? I noticed that only two leaves of the previous one remain. 

Pictures attached. Thanks in advance!


----------



## monocotman (Feb 7, 2020)

If that is one of Popow’s plants then mine has done exactly the same thing. The bud blasted and after I repotted it I lost a couple of leaves of the oldest fan. In yours the newest fan look great. I wouldn’t worry.
Just give time and TLC. I repot my new phrags into clear plastic pots and then I can monitor root growth,
David


----------



## Dublinerr (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for your reply! 

From memory, the leaves on the main fan looked less floppy prior to the repot, and that is my main concern. Hopefully the new growth will power on and I won’t have to worry about the main fan.

Thanks again!


----------

